

The Demand for iPhone 5s Shows that Apple Has Done It Again - flavmartins
http://allthingsd.com/20130920/apple-demand-for-new-iphones-has-been-incredible/

======
devx
They base their entire "Apple has done it again" argument on the fact that the
stores "sold out"?

There were already reports earlier that Apple will have very limited supply of
iPhone 5S, so that doesn't say much.

